# Soft board, stiff bindings, ____ boots?



## Noodle Soups (Sep 20, 2012)

It's more of a preference. For example softer boots are more forgiving when landing sketchy and stiffer boots are more responsive. I ride a flexible board with flexible bindings and soft boots(2013 rome agent rocker, 2012 burton customs, 2013 Nike Vapen boots) So like it said it's mostly all preference and how you ride.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

Noodle Soups said:


> So like it said it's mostly all preference and how you ride.


That's what I figured. I just wanted to double check cause I'm down for the cush but wasn't ENTIRELY sure whether or not it'd be TOO cushy.
But I'm glad someone else out there is rocking soft on soft on soft.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Personally speaking, a soft board matched up with stiff bindings is the worst combination possible. You better be ready to ride a really twitchy, really catchy board. That thing will really be keeping you on high alert at all times. You're just going to constantly be overpowering the board.

I threw my old Ride SPi's on my NS Evo one day because my Flux's were being warrantied. Terrible. I could literally wiggle my toes and the board was squirming around and trying to go all over the place.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Personally speaking, a soft board matched up with stiff bindings is the worst combination possible. You better be ready to ride a really twitchy, really catchy board.


Na dog I'm actually really liking the responsiveness and power transfer. My presses and butters are huge and it makes for really easy last minute changes when I approach a feature. Other than that, I appreciate the total control; the ability to make miniscule changes on the fly when riding makes up for the lack of TBT in my opinion (as a former Bataleon rider of five seasons and counting). To each his own, right, but personally I'm in love with my setup. 

ccasion14:


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Personally speaking, a soft board matched up with stiff bindings is the worst combination possible. You better be ready to ride a really twitchy, really catchy board. That thing will really be keeping you on high alert at all times. You're just going to constantly be overpowering the board.
> 
> I threw my old Ride SPi's on my NS Evo one day because my Flux's were being warrantied. Terrible. I could literally wiggle my toes and the board was squirming around and trying to go all over the place.


Yeah I agree with this for sure. Stiff bindings on a soft board, especially torsionally soft, sucks big time. But then again, it's all personal preference I guess.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

G Steezy said:


> Na dog I'm actually really liking the responsiveness and power transfer. My presses and butters are huge and it makes for really easy last minute changes when I approach a feature. Other than that, I appreciate the total control; the ability to make miniscule changes on the fly when riding makes up for the lack of TBT in my opinion (as a former Bataleon rider of five seasons and counting). To each his own, right, but personally I'm in love with my setup.
> 
> ccasion14:


If it works for you, it works for you. Keep it up!


----------



## Noodle Soups (Sep 20, 2012)

G Steezy said:


> That's what I figured. I just wanted to double check cause I'm down for the cush but wasn't ENTIRELY sure whether or not it'd be TOO cushy.
> But I'm glad someone else out there is rocking soft on soft on soft.


Yeah man I find it better than riding stiffer setups. I've tried my friends' boards and I find the stiffer boards have no give when it comes to sketchy landings and what not!


----------



## Noodle Soups (Sep 20, 2012)

Extremo said:


> Yeah I agree with this for sure. Stiff bindings on a soft board, especially torsionally soft, sucks big time. But then again, it's all personal preference I guess.


I agree with you man, about the stiff bindings and flexible board. Not a fan myself but whatever floats your boat.


----------

